# NIC Cubes!



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

So Kelly I know you use the NIC cubes and Ive seen your pics...just wondering if you or anyone else could tell me where you get them from and also how many in a pack and how much they cost etc?

For example your bunnies villa I saw in the pics how many packs were they and how much did it come to in total if you dont mind me asking?

Thanks


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

umber said:


> So Kelly I know you use the NIC cubes and Ive seen your pics...just wondering if you or anyone else could tell me where you get them from and also how many in a pack and how much they cost etc?
> 
> For example your bunnies villa I saw in the pics how many packs were they and how much did it come to in total if you dont mind me asking?
> 
> Thanks


 Bunnies Villa!!! 

They are from B&Q, they are actually called wire mesh cubes (NIC is the american name for them). Ive just looked on their website to get you the link but the site doesnt appear to be working properly i will check again in a bit, although somebody did say they thought they were stopping selling them but they also sell them on line at Screwfix, but if you wanted any i could find out for you anyway!!

They cost (i think) £23 for a pack of 24 pieces (i think!!!).

We started off with two packs but now we have used nearly 5 packs as Vinny just wanted to keep building for them!! But you can actually just use one or two packs and it is still big enough, i will send you a link showing some pics in a a few mins!! Just a little busy at the moment for a change!

I would recommend them they are much better than a cage and you can change it to different styles all the time etc!! Vinny has lots of fun changing it round!!


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

I was going to ask this question LOL!

I just want 1 wabbit so a single storey enclosure would be ok to start off as its just for when I am not in(OH works from home so he would be out most of the time)! Would one pack be enough - what kind of floor coverage would this give me! x


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

give me 30 mins or so and i will try and get some pics off the other forums to show you x


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> Bunnies Villa!!!
> 
> They are from B&Q, they are actually called wire mesh cubes (NIC is the american name for them). Ive just looked on their website to get you the link but the site doesnt appear to be working properly i will check again in a bit, although somebody did say they thought they were stopping selling them but they also sell them on line at Screwfix, but if you wanted any i could find out for you anyway!!
> 
> ...


Excellent would really appreciate it! Oh Sameer (my husband) loves Screwfix and B&Q infact we have their catalogs as well as one other forgot the name in our bathroom....dont ask!

Im mainly thinking of something for Tuesdays when Im not home and perhaps next winter!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

oohhhh i wanna know what they are???? ive never heard of them


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

frags said:


> oohhhh i wanna know what they are???? ive never heard of them


Hi Frags

These are mine on here but will show some more in a bit

http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/32176-thinking-getting-ahouse-rabbit.html


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Have a look on here theres lots i think!!

*Photos of your INDOOR setups* - Golden Bunnies Rabbit Forum


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Mind you looking through it it looks like some people have taken theirs off!! But there are some on there to give an idea!

And ive attached a couple more here x

On that first link i sent i think there is the B&Q link on one of them x


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks so much Kelly I shall investigate in B&Q and also in screw fix!


----------



## stacey11 (Feb 27, 2009)

These look great, my buns might be indoor rabbits soon as i might be moving out but into an apartment - what does everyone use on the bottom of it though? I'll need something so they don't wreck the carpet. Oh and also for the different levels?


----------



## ninag (May 30, 2009)

Hi we just got a new bunny pet on wednesday.

We like the condo videos and are interested in building a condo for her. Just been everywhere to look for the NIC/Whitmore wire storage cube (B&Q, Homebase and Screwfix) but no joy.

Can anyone please help us with where or how we can get these?


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

I LOVE ALL OF YOU! 

ever since i saw nic cubes ive been trying to find them!

OMGGGG im going into a melt down!


----------



## Chrysler (May 3, 2009)

Amazon does sell them as well. 

4 Cube Mesh & Grid Storage System: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

They had them in costco but not sure if still do and I got mine from b&q but they arent called Nic cubes you have to search on something else and im not sure what!? x


----------

